# scratches on head tube?



## steve314 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've got a month-old CR1 Team that seems to have scratches on the side of the head tube from where the derailleur cables rub up against the carbon fiber. Is this normal?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

yes mine did the same thing, I got these jagwire cable covers that are rubber. I also took some black electrical tape and put it were the cable rub was. its black there so you dont see it


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

You can buy some BBB or Lizard Skin frame protection stickers. Although this is the same stuff that 3M make that you can pick up from an auto store. Whatever you do, don't let it keep scratching- it'll wear through the clear coat and you'll be in need of a new frame!


----------



## steve314 (Mar 15, 2007)

How fast does it rub through the clear coat?? The bike is new in August—it scares me a little to read "or you'll need a new frame." What does that mean??

I assume the LBS where I bought it will have the things you guys are describing to fix the problem. Is this a fairly typical problem for Scotts / carbon fiber bikes?


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Argh, my apologies!! I diddn't mean to scare you- let me elaborate  

It takes a while to rub through the clear coat. Carbon Fiber is strong and durable as a material. But remembering that all this strength is gained through the use of multiple fibers, as soon as you pull one fiber out- the overall structural integrity is decreased. (I'm not an engineering expert, but I do sell CF Road and MTB bikes).

Your CR1 has a cosmetic weave (i.e. that Carbon Fiber look), however it is very very thin. Beneath that is the CF that really makes your bike a bike. Once you wear or scratch through the clear coat, you can expose that raw CF and potentially cut some of the fiber strands. Once this happens, it may be safe to keep riding you bike- but it may not. This is one of the things about CF that makes it not-so desirable (and although I'm happy to have a CF road bike, I plain refuse a CF MTB because it's more likely to get damaged). Whilst cable rub is no big issue, if it continues to rub... well common sense should prevail.

Yep, your LBS (or a LBS in your area) should have some Frame protection patches. If you're concerned with the wear that you have now (I wouldn't be- it's only a month old), just ask the tech head at the bike shop to check it out:thumbsup:


----------

